# Recommend a garage to fix my gearbox?



## Nismosis (Apr 27, 2006)

Righty ho chaps, I need a bit of advice..  

After a recent track day at RAF Marham my 3rd & 4th gear syncros have given up (confirmed by Abbey) I've been quoted the best part of £1700 for a gearbox rebuild plus any other bits that might be worn when opened up.. 

I've decided to get the box repaired but I just wondered if anyone on this forum could recommend me a garage/tuner that could repair my gearbox. Abbey was my first choice but just wondered if there was any other garages people could recommend.. I live near junction 9 of M25

My car is an R33 GT-R V-spec 1995

Any advice would be greatly appreciated..

Gary


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

Can't answer your question - I may be needing the same soonish, but have you tried some redline to tide you over?


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

A gearbox company whos name escapes me for the time being rebuilt mine at silverstone, Mayur ex Option Motorsports now has his own garage at silverstone so he removed and refitted it.

His info is here M.R.TUNING

If he asks then say Alan with the white 33 gave you the info.

Best regards Alan


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

You can get good second hand gearboxes for around £700+.

That would be my option.....


----------



## razi-islam (Aug 19, 2005)

Perfect Touch and RK Tuning arent that far from you...perhaps they can help?

but surely a 2nd hand gearbox would be a more viable option?


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

For 1700 couldn't you buy the OS 5 gear kit which I think comes with new synchros ect. Then you would get an uprated box at the same time


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

David said:


> For 1700 couldn't you buy the OS 5 gear kit which I think comes with new synchros ect. Then you would get an uprated box at the same time


If you import it yourself from somewhere like nengun or greenline and are lucky enough not to pay customs/import duties. Will still need to pay someone to fit it though


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

chris singleton said:


> If you import it yourself from somewhere like nengun or greenline and are lucky enough not to pay customs/import duties. Will still need to pay someone to fit it though


I believe you can get it for that price through Apex in the UK they also do PPG gear kits for under 2K. I was assuming the 1700 was made up mostly of the nissan parts cost as I am sure you will be needing new 3rd and 4th gears. Surely it couldn't cost more than £500 to rebuild the OS gear kit into your original gearbox.

I know i wouldn't pay 1700 to come out with a standard gearbox when for not alot more you could have an uprated one.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

"For 1700 couldn't you buy the OS 5 gear kit which I think comes with new synchros ect"

No that just gets you the gears. Synchros, bearings and shift parts are extra from Nissan.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

lightspeed said:


> "For 1700 couldn't you buy the OS 5 gear kit which I think comes with new synchros ect"
> 
> No that just gets you the gears. Synchros, bearings and shift parts are extra from Nissan.


But he doesnt need bearings as he only has a synchro problem. Last time I rebuilt a gearbox synchros were relatively cheap too.


----------



## Rich B (Mar 7, 2005)

i can recommended somewhere blindingly good, but it depends if you require cheap and or local to you.. this place is in Bromsgrove nr birmingham.

I had my 200sx box rebuilt and uprated by them.. fantastic results.

let me know and ill find their details


----------



## Nismosis (Apr 27, 2006)

Now i'm confused... Mmmmm £1700 includes all the parts, new 3rd & 4th gears with relevant bits. The labour is quoted at £600 and the rest is parts and VAT..

The thing is I'm only running stage 1 tune (400 horses max!) and I don't plan to take it any further with tuning.. If I could get an uprated box for not much more (i'm talking £200-300) then I may do that. I'm on a tight buget as it is as I'm moving house:blahblah: . I've looked into trying to get a second hand box but all around £650 and are like hens teeth. The only thing that put me off a 2nd hand box is you don't really know what condition it will be in and I'd still need someone to fit it. At least with a rebuild I have piece of mind that it's in tip top condition..

Am I seeing this correctly or would I be stupid spending £1700 odd quid for a fully rebuilt standard box.. Arghhh...Confused or what..

Thanks guy for all your replys and advice..:clap:


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

try Arrow Service Station Waltham Abbey Herts,
01992 809050,
ask for Richard.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I'd go for a rebuilt standard box.. Is a lot of money but a second hand box might cost you more in the long run..


----------



## neptune tuning (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi,
Give Helical Gearbox a ring,no. 0208 691 5953,they are in Brockly nr. Lewisham.Ask for Paul (both persons in charge have same name).
After all Skyline gearbox base on the box from one of the Nissan 4x4,but no one will tell you this.


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

neptune tuning said:


> Hi,
> Give Helical Gearbox a ring,no. 0208 691 5953,they are in Brockly nr. Lewisham.Ask for Paul (both persons in charge have same name).
> After all Skyline gearbox base on the box from one of the Nissan 4x4,but no one will tell you this.


The transfer box might well be along the same lines as some of the 4x4 models, but the gearbox is not, its closer to the Z32 box.

As for the original question, I would throw a second hand box in and save your cash for the time being. You could always uprate your current box when you have the cash spare and fit it at a later date.

Just what I would do thats all, £1700 to repair a gearbox sounds a lot.


----------



## razi-islam (Aug 19, 2005)

on the topic of 2nd hand boxes..theres a chap in the for sale section selling his box from a 33 for 500 i think it was advertised at...mite be worth enquiring about..that saves ya 1200..just a thought


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

A few pictures of my spare gearbox, may give you a idea ,if you want to have a go yourself
Yahoo! Photos - [email protected]'s Photos - R32GTR Gearbox


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

"The transfer box might well be along the same lines as some of the 4x4 models, but the gearbox is not, its closer to the Z32 box."

No, it does share a lot of parts with some of the 4x4's.

Just type FS5R30 into google.


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

lightspeed said:


> "The transfer box might well be along the same lines as some of the 4x4 models, but the gearbox is not, its closer to the Z32 box."
> 
> No, it does share a lot of parts with some of the 4x4's.
> 
> Just type FS5R30 into google.


as well as many other models, its a RWD box so its going to be roughly the same, its got some shafts and some gears in a RWD format.

My point was that its close to a Z32 box, it may also be close to a navara box or a patrol box, as they have gears in them and some shafts.

If you want to be really picky then I can point out many parts that are the same between many models, but we would be here for a very long time.

Still does not answer the original question of having a rebuild or a second hand box does it?

Second hand box would be my option.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I'd say 2nd hand box also, failing that Give Rk tuning a shout for a good price on a box rebuild.

Rob


----------



## ExScoobyT (Jan 6, 2004)

Dave at RKtuning as well.


----------

